# Help!!dwarf caiman



## Batwah (Jun 25, 2014)

Where can you buy dwarf caiman in the uk??

Thanks


----------



## Serious D (Apr 12, 2008)

There are 2013 cuviers dwarf caiman for sale here CB13 CUVIER S DWARF CAIMAN Paleosuchus palpebrosus


----------



## Batwah (Jun 25, 2014)

Thank you.......cost a lot more than i expected


----------



## R1Dan (Nov 8, 2009)

Batwah said:


> Thank you.......cost a lot more than i expected


There was some in my local rep shop for £425, but they shut down in the last few months, not sure if relocated or just gone.


----------

